# Secret of conscious co-creation



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

Please watch this movie. It will change your life.


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

Heh, I attracted this just from thinking about this stuff.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I skipped thru it, but it didn't really interest me. :stu


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Darkon said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8958231188734018006
> 
> Please watch this movie. It will change your life.


I saw the movie on google twice, it was that mind-blowing for me. Unfortunately, I think it is no longer free. They have a website - http://www.thesecret.tv where it can be purchased for $4.95


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

My Achilles Heel said:


> The video has alot of information. You can download it from bittorent. It requires watching again and again to grasp the concept completely... try watching it without video, only with audio on, you may find it more helpful that way. BTW, you pay 4.95 to watch it only once.


Ever since I saw it - it was like - ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh- NOW I get it. It was that simple. I'm watching my thoughts and if I start going negative I'll just stop and go to a neutral place till I can actually turn it into a positive. Like a mental breather. The most important is to re-train the thought system into thinking, visualizing and conceptualizing what I want and bring that frequency into manifestation - from the vibe to the physical. If you can think it and you can see it you can bring it.


----------



## myshell (Apr 17, 2006)

I totally agree


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

My Achilles Heel said:


> I am gonna work on my life. I think this is what I need to completely get better and actually have fun in life.
> 
> I'll definately post my insights and my RESULTS here. It'll be fun to see, what works and what doesn't.
> 
> The Universe is my catalog. I just have to align myself with it.


I like that thought. :banana 
It would be cool to get a dialogue going about this method of transforming my lifes. I have absolute belief that this is the key towards the light at the end of the tunnel. Seeing the light in spite of the tunnel and keeping that light constant in my mind's view is now a rule of life.


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

I cant seem to get the video to work! what is it called maybe I can try to find it


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Jess said:


> I cant seem to get the video to work! what is it called maybe I can try to find it


It's no longer available for free and can only be bought from their website for 4.95 - http://www.thesecret.tv

Apparently they made it available free on google for a week.


----------



## myshell (Apr 17, 2006)

I got sent the link by a nice friend of mine and I really appreciated watching it and it was good timing as I have been working on the things in the movie and they have been successful so it was good confirmation for me. Things just seem to open up so miraculously when we are open and everything fits in place. 
he worry and the fearful times are so draining we really have to know it's in our power to just flick the switch and take ourselves into another place of feeling, and you know many would think that was ludicrous but it's more simple than we realise I believe now. I'm sure many of us are ready to say enough and reconnect with our true self, some are not, so it's okay. 
So many synchronicities here on the boards. Even the people posting on this thread, there's like no coincidence here, there is a connection, it's nice. It's always pleasant to find people on the same wavelength.


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

:agree


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

someone who still has a link for it? I think it's BS they first share it for free and then ask money 
anyway I don't have a credit card so I can't buy it


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

time for a charge card then!! just don't give it to your girlfriend or they go and buy a thousand thongs with it


----------

